# Leitungslängen nach FI?



## Kistecola (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle,

habe leider keine VDE hier, deswegen die Frage hier:


wie lange darf ich ein Kabel an eine Steckdose anschließen, die in der UV mit einem FI abgesichert ist? habe hier z.B. ca. 80m CEE 16A und das gefühl, dass der FI am schluss nicht auslöst. Habe selbst leider kein FI-Tester. Kann es sein, dass die FI nur eine bestimmte Wegstrecke auslösen?
Oder kann es evtl. durch einen zu kleinen Querschnitt im Kabel kommen?


mfg


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
der FI würde da m.E. schon auslösen. Das kannst du aber ganz einfach dadurch testen, dass du einen Verbraucher mit entsprechender Leistung (P=U * I vom FI) am Ende L nach PE anschließt.

Mehr Sorgen würde ich mir bei einem Kurzschluß machen. Dein 16A-Automat würde nämlich ganz sicher NICHT (oder auf jeden fall nicht sofort) auslösen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## nade (22 Oktober 2011)

Denke da das Selbe wie Larry.
Höchst zulässige Berührungsspannung = 50V und für Personenschutz ein Fi mit 30mA.

Dann einmal etwas Ohmsche Gesetz anwenden und siehe da, das Stück Boden, auf dem man steht müßte schon reichen.
Isolierwerkstoffe und co brauch man ja glaub nicht zu Erwähnen.

Nun ja für die Kurzschlussicherheit zu Bewerten, fehlen hier noch ein paar Werte.
Aber es gibt dafür ja die *vde* da stehen die Formeln drin, genauso wie die benötigten Abschaltströme usw..
Ach ja ein Tabellenbuch bzw. Formelbuch hat auch für die Standartanwendunegn die nötigen Daten.


----------

